# Help Needed...badly..NREMT exam



## brown_emt1011 (Jul 27, 2011)

hey guys.im an aspiring emt-b and want to become a paramedic one day. i have taken the nremt test twice and failed both times. im stressing myself out and getting myself frystrated because i want to pass this thing so bad. i will break down what i did the first 2 times:

1st time: i bought the learning express emt basic exam study booklet,did the exams myself with some studying out of my class book. the test bumped me off at 70 questions, and i failed 4 out of the 5 catorgories. 

2nd time: studied all 610 questions from the book multiple times, i honestly had about 85% of it memorized. lots of late night studying and hard work. the test bumped me off at 120 questions this time. failed again. passed 1 of the catorgories, failed 2 of them and nearly passed the other 2. 

what is the passing criteria for this test anyway? 3/5 catorgories, or do i have to pass all of them. im confused.

im also stressinng myself to the bone trying to study to pass this test the 3rd time. i hope the 3rd time is the charm. this is where you guys come in, im calling anyone who would like to give me ANy help whatsoever on passing this thing. im desperate. i want so bad to pass it and start working on the ambulance. im just dumbfounded on what to do or how to study this time. any advice on taking the test, practice study test or study guides, or ANy generall advice would be wonderful and i would appreciate it. 


thanks guys


the aspiring emt to be, 
CB


----------



## Tommerag (Jul 27, 2011)

You have to pass every category. How did you do during class on quizzes and tests? Also how are you studying? I would suggest going through and re-reading your EMT book.

Edit: If you still have any of your quizzes and/or tests review those as well.


----------



## brown_emt1011 (Jul 27, 2011)

i struggled during the first couple test...as the class went on it started coming to me and i passed the tests. as far as studying im basically going over the 4 practice exams that are in the study guide book i purchased.


----------



## Tommerag (Jul 28, 2011)

I would suggest re-reading your text as well.


----------



## brown_emt1011 (Jul 28, 2011)

im going to. im putting alot of pressure on myself to pass this thing. this is also my 3rd and last time to pass it.


----------



## brown_emt1011 (Jul 28, 2011)

:sad:


----------



## brown_emt1011 (Jul 28, 2011)

Whoops.didnt mean to post the sad face


----------



## dstevens58 (Jul 28, 2011)

brown_emt1011 said:


> Whoops.didnt mean to post the sad face



Eh, five posts and all in the same thread.  Chalk it up to newness.  Not a problem for me.


----------



## brown_emt1011 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gee, I wonder what gave away the fact I was new...mustve bern the fact I joined 5 minutes prior to posting. So yeah im new at the site. I was just looking for a different avenue of studying from some of the exp. Medics on this site. But thank you for the input.


----------



## dstevens58 (Jul 28, 2011)

brown_emt1011 said:


> Gee, I wonder what gave away the fact I was new...mustve bern the fact I joined 5 minutes prior to posting. So yeah im new at the site. I was just looking for a different avenue of studying from some of the exp. Medics on this site. But thank you for the input.



Didn't mean to offend.  I'll be the first to admit I'm not up on the "forum" life, as I have only belonged to two forums.

I have nothing to add to what's been already said, so time for me to bow and and shut up.....and I didn't check to see when you joined (so there's a mistake on my part).  cya


----------



## brown_emt1011 (Jul 28, 2011)

Nah i completely understand....i was not offended. It gets old to see soon to be medics post their desperate help on here.ive noticed that in my lookinh at older posts


----------



## dstevens58 (Jul 28, 2011)

I have test anxiety also and was a complete nervous wreck before my NREMT, even before I got in my truck and took the 45 minute drive to the testing site.  I've been in military medicine before, had my NREMT, then let it go while I pursued another life.

I retired and moved back home, took a NREMT-B class.  The instructor was really adamant in his class testing to model it as if we were taking the National Registry test.

I took the exam as soon as I was able to get an appointment.  I went over my class notes, checked out the practice questions in the back of my book.  The day before my test, I did not touch ANYTHING EMT-related.  I concentrated on relaxing, good dinner, a good night's sleep.

I don't know what to tell you other than what worked for me.  Good luck.


----------



## chriso (Jul 28, 2011)

I passed on my third try. I got a 97 during my EMT class and was top of my class however our testing format was not close to what was on national registry so it was kind of like a kick in the balls the first time I took it. The few tips I have are right here for ya.

1.Re read your text. This is the MOST important factor in my opinion. I re read my bradybook 11th edition from front to back. Woke up every morning and read for AT LEAST 1 hour more like 2-3 and at night read for another hour. For every hour I studied I took a 10 minute break to let the knowledge kind of settle in and give your mind a rest. 

2. MAKE FLASHCARDS! While you are reading if there is something you find hard to remember write flashcards! Have your girlfriend,mother,sister,friend whoever quiz you on them everytime you drive somewhere.

3. Online quiz sites such as emtprep or jblearning really help.

4. Remember all your rates GCS,Respirations,Pulse,BP and practice writing them on a 8x11 piece of paper. Till you have them stuck in your memory. The first thing I did when I sat down to take the test is write down all my rates so I could reference the board instead of having to think about it. Takes a little stress off you during the test. 

    You said you took the practice test a lot of times and had 85 percent of the stuff remembered? One thing you need to know is you do not need to remember practice quiz questions you need to UNDERSTAND why something is right and why something else is wrong, not remember answers for a practice quiz. Chances are you will not get that question on NR. Take time reading the questions actually ready it twice, The questions are worded to confuse you but a lot of times are easy answers and it will come to you if you just SLOW DOWN and relax. You are given 4 possible answers more than likely two will be out right wrong eliminate those first and the two remaining one will be MORE right. 

   As I said reading the book over is what helped me the most, I read the same chapter multiple times. I took online test to evaluate my progress and if I was lacking in a area I would go back and review the section. I found JBlearning's question bank to have more consistently difficult questions than most other sites and heck I felt some of the questions on there were harder then NREMT but over preparing is not a bad thing. Hope this helps.


----------



## nwhitney (Jul 28, 2011)

First off relax you'll pass the NREMT.  

Second reevaluate your study skills.  Don't pull all nighters, rather spend an hour a day studying.  Get into a study group if possible and run scenarios.  The day before the test (just like someone else said) don't touch anything EMT related spend the day trying to stay relaxed.  Don't drink alcohol and do get a good nights sleep.  Don't over caffeinate the day of the test and do eat a good breakfast.  Personally I like to take my test around mid morning as that is when I feel the most alert.  So test during the day when you feel the most alert.  During the test take a deep breath and relax.  Make sure you know what the question is asking before you move on to the answers.  Look for qualifiers such as "always, never, except"  these are good clues.  Read each answer and then you should be able to eliminate at least one if not two answers.  Remember often your first choice is the correct choice.  Personally I think this test isn't so much about what or how much you know but more on what type of test taker you are.  Good test taking is a skill and just because you didn't pass the first two times is not any sort of indicator that you don't know the material.  It sounds like you're stressing yourself out and that can really wreak havoc come test day.  Relax & breath you'll be fine.


----------



## brown_emt1011 (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank you all for the tips and the insight. Its just something ive wamted for so long and im a bit overwhelmed...but lets hope the 3rd time is the charm.


----------



## chriso (Jul 28, 2011)

Take your time studying for your next test don't rush into taking it. This is the last try before you have to do a refresher so take your time, relax and study!


----------



## dstevens58 (Jul 29, 2011)

nwhitney said:


> First off relax you'll pass the NREMT.
> 
> Personally I think this test isn't so much about what or how much you know but more on what type of test taker you are.  Good test taking is a skill and just because you didn't pass the first two times is not any sort of indicator that you don't know the material.



Amen.  I've been in the back of the rig with some people that don't have life skills, but know how to take a test.  For my comfort, I wish they would be driving and leave me to doing patient care.


----------



## StarOfLiferic (Jul 29, 2011)

I just finished my EMT-B course Wednesday  and I am freaking out already from the stories I here about the NREMT. I absolutely don't test well unless I have some music in my ears and I know they wont allow that. 
Blahhh, this sucks for fresh students.


----------



## StarOfLiferic (Jul 29, 2011)

StarOfLiferic said:


> I just finished my EMT-B course Wednesday  and I am freaking out already from the stories I here about the NREMT. I absolutely don't test well unless I have some music in my ears and I know they wont allow that.
> Blahhh, this sucks for fresh students.



Oh yeah! I did pick up a really good book (in my opinion) from Borders before they completely go out of business its filed with scenario based questions. From what I hear the NREMT is similar in a way that you have two answers that sound GREAT but have to pick the right "right" one.

Book:
REA's Interactive Flashcards
EMT-Basic Emergency Medical Technician-Basic Examination.

It helps me and was only $13 on sale at Borders.


----------



## SeanEddy (Jul 29, 2011)

I let my National Registry lapse a while back being that California doesn't it require it maintain a state license. Unfortunately I had to re-take the NREMT exam to get my Texas license recently and I wrote a blog post on the methods I used to study. Granted my post is based around the NREMT-P exam, but the advice should work for the Basic exam as well. I hope this helps:

http://medicmadness.com/2011/07/passing-the-nremt-cbt-exam/


----------



## waitsj (Jul 29, 2011)

I used the emt achieve study guide to pass.  One piece of advice i can give you is that memorization will only get you so far, you really need to know this stuff or once you actually get on a truck the real emt's will eat you alive.  Good luck on your third try!


----------



## ToyotaTruck (Jul 29, 2011)

I just passed my test on Thursday man, and I still dont know how I didnt fail it. The one thing i leaned on was my ABCs. Dont over analyze a question, take it for what it is. For example, I got a question telling me that you are enroute to a shooting, police are on scene, what should you do? Dont assume the scene is safe just because the police are on scene. KEEP IT SIMPLE


----------



## FreezerStL (Jul 30, 2011)

First of all, study using your textbook/workbook. Some study sites provide grossly wrong information.

Secondly, while testing remember BSI/SS and your ABC's. After that pay attention to the vital signs given (know the normal ranges).

Also, remember If the question didn't state it, it didn't happen. Try not to over think things.

Finally, study, study, study, get a good night's sleep, and eat breakfast/lunch before testing.

Good Luck! ^_^


----------

